# Check your daggone spark arrestor!?!



## ScotO (Apr 1, 2012)

I was finishing some limbs on my brother's ash tree this morning when my KM55R polesaw started running like chit.  Needless to say I was about 30ft in the air in the bucket with just a couple of "out of reach" limbs left to do and needed that saw for just a couple more cuts when it started acting up.  Would idle fine, go to rev it up and it was in the toilet. So I came down out of the lift, tried to tune it.  No difference.  Changed the spark plug (which didn't look too bad).  No difference.  Tore the your carb off and tore it down, it was clean.  Put it back together, tuned it as best as I could get it to run (which was terrible).  It just didn't want to breathe!  Then, like a light switch, it hit me!  I looked at the outlet of the muffler, and the outlet was removable.  Took it out and the spark arrestor was clogged completely SHUT!  Took that piece of crap spark arrestor off and got rid of it altogether, put the muffler outlet back on and like magic that polesaw was running better than new!  I am a good mechanic, it just goes to show you that we all have chit-for-brains once in a while!!


----------



## DMZX (Apr 1, 2012)

I cut a good deal on public lands so spark arrestor removal is not an option.  Though I do take it out after about 5 tank fulls and put a lighter to it.  The carbon build up will catch fire and burn-off fairly quickly.


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 1, 2012)

I am not a saw mechanic - but I am mechanically inclined.  My question:  Can I just take it out and leave it out without needing to change anything else?  Or will I need to tune the saw because of the free flowing exhaust?  Just curious because it seems like a simple mod to remedy the situation from ever becoming an issue?


----------



## ScotO (Apr 1, 2012)

BobUrban said:


> I am not a saw mechanic - but I am mechanically inclined. My question: Can I just take it out and leave it out without needing to change anything else? Or will I need to tune the saw because of the free flowing exhaust? Just curious because it seems like a simple mod to remedy the situation from ever becoming an issue?


Good point.  You are definately freeing up some backpressure on your saw, you will have to tweak your carb a little if you take it out.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 2, 2012)

Light 'em up with a propane torch.  They clean up real nice.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 2, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> Light 'em up with a propane torch.  They clean up real nice.


take 'em out and never worry about it again!  Not recommended if you're in an arid, leafy or dry grassy area, though.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Apr 2, 2012)

Funny, I took one off of my friends' string trimmer last week, 80% blocked.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 2, 2012)

Imagine if you will the average Joe buying one of these weedeaters, polesaws, or blowers brand new and not knowing about the spark arrestor.  Every three months or so heading down to the local Stihl dealer and after a 30+ dollar 'tune-up' it runs fine, then three months later same thing.......repeat the process......that spark arrestor is probably a REAL MONEYMAKER for the dealer.  Mines gone now, that polesaw never ran so good.  Also removed those stupid plastic hi/low adjustment screw limiters so I can give it a real tune-up!


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Apr 2, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Imagine if you will the average Joe buying one of these weedeaters, polesaws, or blowers brand new and not knowing about the spark arrestor. Every three months or so heading down to the local Stihl dealer and after a 30+ dollar 'tune-up' it runs fine, then three months later same thing.......repeat the process......that spark arrestor is probably a REAL MONEYMAKER for the dealer. Mines gone now, that polesaw never ran so good. Also removed those stupid plastic hi/low adjustment screw limiters so I can give it a real tune-up!


 

 Yep, I took them off of everything that had them too. Can't say I ever saw sparks coming from the muffler on any 2 stroke stuff I have owned but I guess it's possible.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 2, 2012)

What mix ratio are you running to get a caked spark screen? I leave my screens in and just make the exhaust outlet larger with a dremel.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2012)

Last couple cuts is always the hardest!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 2, 2012)

I bought the polesaw used, so that screen was caked before I ever bought it.  I always run my mixes a little heavy (35-40:1) because I run mostly vintage equipment.   I'd rather it smoke a little and lose a little power than to burn up the equipment.  Just the way I do things.  I've never burned up a piston or cylinder in all the years I've been doing trees, and I've cut a LOT of them...


----------

